# China PLA AirForce pics in Korea war



## Foxriver (Apr 28, 2009)

China PLA AirForce pilots,Kim Il(il) Sung and DeHuai Peng general(PLA commander in Korea ),the F-86 tail .


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool pix Fox! Keep 'em coming mate!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 28, 2009)

Definitely good stuff. From the other side of the fence.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 28, 2009)

Loved them.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Interesting pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2009)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 29, 2009)

Foxriver, great photos! I was stationed in South Korea in 1963 and 1964 in the U.S. Army, 1st Cavalry Division, 7th Cavalry Regiment.I look forward to seeing/ hearing more from you!


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 30, 2009)

Sitts,1st Cavalry Division is Powerful force in U.S. Army.
I am glad to see you here.
I should call you "grandpa" in our culture respectfully for your age.
I will post more things about current China,Koean war etc we saw and my life and so on.
I will answer your questions you want to know if I can .
When I have questions about USA,I hope I can ask you,and you will answer me if you can.Thank you!
Best wishes to u and your family!


----------



## JoeB (May 16, 2009)

The big lettering on the dark painted MiG's reads, first line 'China', second line 'people's volunteer army air force'. I've never seen any reference to such obvious lettering (readable or not by US pilots) in numerous US accounts of various markings on MiG's. It seems possible it was just for publicity photo's when that big. Most Soviet MiG's in Korea carried NK markings, as did the relatively small number of NK MiG's, naturally; Chinese a/c sometimes carried Chinese markings (in terms of the details of the red star).

F-86E 51-2767 was downed August 1 1952. The pilot, Maj Felix Asla, was killed. I don't know of any PLAAF claims that day, there were 4 Soviet claims (just Asla's F-86 was lost).

Joe


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2009)

JoeB said:


> The big lettering on the dark painted MiG's reads, first line 'China', second line 'people's volunteer army air force'. I've never seen any reference to such obvious lettering (readable or not by US pilots) in numerous US accounts of various markings on MiG's. It seems possible it was just for publicity photo's when that big. Most Soviet MiG's in Korea carried NK markings, as did the relatively small number of NK MiG's, naturally; Chinese a/c sometimes carried Chinese markings (in terms of the details of the red star).
> killed. I don't know of any PLAAF claims that day, there were 4 Soviet claims (just Asla's F-86 was lost).
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe. And the dis-information would not be unexpected.


----------

